# 4552nd BMS



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just picked up a set of BMS 4552nd annular ring drivers off eBay for 88 bucks from danley labs. There 16ohm tho. 

Does anyone know where I can get a set of 8ohm coils that are OE?
Tons of Chinese crap on eBay, looking for a new set of originals. Can't locate a dealer online.

Any help appreciated


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Assistance Audio in Utah is who I have bought all my BMS stuff from over the years. Pretty sure they still carry the line but it's been a few years since I've done business with them. Jack was a good guy to deal with. Their email is:

[email protected]


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


> Assistance Audio in Utah is who I have bought all my BMS stuff from over the years. Pretty sure they still carry the line but it's been a few years since I've done business with them. Jack was a good guy to deal with. Their email is:
> 
> [email protected]


Oh dood . Thank you! 

Can't wait to put them up against the 2408H which is by far my all time favorite to date.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Unless you have an oddball amp that can't drive a 16 ohm load I see no reason to change them to 8 ohm. They're efficient enough that they most likely will never need more than 10w to get louder than you can stand to listen to.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ca90ss said:


> Unless you have an oddball amp that can't drive a 16 ohm load I see no reason to change them to 8 ohm. They're efficient enough that they most likely will never need more than 10w to get louder than you can stand to listen to.


1/2 of a Focal fps4160. 
I don't know if it can handle 16 ohms. 

How n the world could a amp not handle 16ohms?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> How n the world could a amp not handle 16ohms?


It's not that they wouldn't handle a 16 ohm load but with some of the older class d amps impedance would affect the frequency response.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Assistance Audio is the BMS distributor in the US.

US Speaker should also be able to get the diaphragms since they are a dealer as well.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ca90ss said:


> It's not that they wouldn't handle a 16 ohm load but with some of the older class d amps impedance would affect the frequency response.


Aah that makes sense . I remember reading about something like that now that you say it. Something about a LPF at the output IIRC. 

The focal amp barley has enough juice for the 2408h - I will surely give it a try. 
These drivers came out of a danley rig tho so I would guess they were driven in pairs and driven hard. 

Something about a fresh crisp set of coils that makes me feel all fuzzy n warm  (I am such a nerd)


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Assistance Audio is the BMS distributor in the US.
> 
> US Speaker should also be able to get the diaphragms since they are a dealer as well.


I'll give Al a call n see what he wants for a set. Some of the bms coils on there site look rather expensive, I wonder if he's marking them up just a wee bit too much. I definitely going to see who's cheaper 

I've never dealt with assistance- if there the distribution for bms I would bet al goes through them to get his bms .


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

16ohm voice coils are no issue at all.

You'll never need more than ten watts with a compression driver in a car.

I generally pad my compression drivers up to eighteen or even twenty eight ohms because of this. It simplifies the xover and it extends the highs. I stole the idea from lecleach.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> 16ohm voice coils are no issue at all.
> 
> You'll never need more than ten watts with a compression driver in a car.
> 
> I generally pad my compression drivers up to eighteen or even twenty eight ohms because of this. It simplifies the xover and it extends the highs. I stole the idea from lecleach.


Well I like the have gains way way down less noise and we all know CDs pick up any EMI around the driver. 

But if it extends the highs .... I will definitely give it a try.
They meter at 12ohms so there not totally 16ohm and there's always a rise anyway past about 3k so ... Yeah I will try first


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a ridiculous price btw, if you get sick of them let me know and I'll buy them 

$600 on Amazon : https://www.amazon.com/BMS-4552ND-Frequency-Neodymium-Compression/dp/B00K59FDR6


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> That's a ridiculous price btw, if you get sick of them let me know and I'll buy them
> 
> $600 on Amazon : https://www.amazon.com/BMS-4552ND-Frequency-Neodymium-Compression/dp/B00K59FDR6


The dood has 3 more sets on eBay right now , buy it now 115$ A PAIR
It's a engineer for danley labs ...his screen name is speakerguy678



I got them hooked up... Was expecting a bit more. I think I'm going to get 8ohm coils. Just run out of headroom right when it gets going good. 

However, all the CDs I've been trying lately I e been noticing somethings between them all. It seems like each driver has a band in where it just really shines and does good everywhere else. Like the 2408h 3-5.5k Gosh dam that diver gets naughty up there. And where I really like it to just get with it. 
Eric's polymide driver seems is up in the 8k range where it just won't quit and does exceptionally well and his titanium driver is more like 2-3.5k and the de500 is around there also, the cd10nd seems to have two sweet spots 700-1k and 10-12k I have a phenolic driver that is baddddass at 600hz on big horns ... I realize the dome/annulus material makes probably the biggest difference, made me start to think tho: a driver like the D2 , but two diaphragms made of two different materials and of different size. I bet that would be a sick mofo. Get the sweetness all over. I would want control over both coils via DSP as well. Okay I'm just dreaming. 

But for real this driver is good. I can't wait to get some more listening done on them to really tell how good they are. They recommend a cross 1k 12db. I might throw them on a big body tomorrow and get low. See how far I can stretch them bitches maybe dig them down to 630 on a 96db filter. So far I like them allot. Just coming from having Eric's drivers on tho I liked his better, but love the 2408h the best of all.... I hope these do sound like those but just dig deeper a bit. I do like the 8-20k responce on them tho. Very articulate and laid back but not too laid back very on point and precise, no sideband harmonic coloration. And best of all no breakup modes what so ever. Me like a lot


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

What are you using for a horn and is this for use in a car? I have a few BMS 4954, which is my favorite and used in my very nice and capable JTR 212 HT (now HTR) speakers. I have the Veritas horns with the 1.4" adapter I need to measure with the BMS4954.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dgage said:


> What are you using for a horn and is this for use in a car? I have a few BMS 4954, which is my favorite and used in my very nice and capable JTR 212 HT (now HTR) speakers. I have the Veritas horns with the 1.4" adapter I need to measure with the BMS4954.


You mean the 4594s? 

We were just talking about that driver the other day was that you? 
Would be awesome to hear it .

I'm thinking a 1" coax that is made for 800-20k. Like a be dome with a small annulus or a big and small annulus or something of the sort to get more than one peak out of the horn. Heck I don't know I'm just guessing , for all I know it could be the phase plug and have nothing to do with size that makes them have there own sound and mega performance bandwidth.

I would like to have one of Eric's horn bodies with a mounting flange on both sides of the throat so I can load two of my favorite drivers on a single horn. That would be pretty rad imo


The veritas horns can't and won't be able to get the full pop out of that driver unless you seriously extend the horn. On both sides of it too. If you drive a school bus I suppose it could be done


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> The dood has 3 more sets on eBay right now , buy it now 115$ A PAIR
> It's a engineer for danley labs ...his screen name is speakerguy678


Thank you!

I tried to find them on eBay with the term "BMS compression" but they didn't show up. ("speakerguy678 has them listed as 'BMS horn drivers'")


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I tried to find them on eBay with the term "BMS compression" but they didn't show up. ("speakerguy678 has them listed as 'BMS horn drivers'")


There you go... Be ware if you order a set, he packed them with the wrong size studs .... The studs he sent me were new but were the bigger style, (de45 big) luckily Eric's drivers have same studs or I would have been SOL. Make sure to pm him and tell him I told you about it and see if he has the right size


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> There you go... Be ware if you order a set, he packed them with the wrong size studs .... The studs he sent me were new but were the bigger style, (de45 big) luckily Eric's drivers have same studs or I would have been SOL. Make sure to pm him and tell him I told you about it and see if he has the right size


I'm the absent minded professor, I'm always going to Home Depot to get those. (They're sold in the metric bins, located to the right of all the 'normal' nuts and bolts.)

They're about $2 for a set of four, the main problem is that the metric bins are a mess and half the time they're sold out.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

oabeieo said:


> You mean the 4594s?
> 
> We were just talking about that driver the other day was that you?
> Would be awesome to hear it .
> ...


Awww yes, 4594. I agree that it is a long shot to get even close to the magic of the 4594 in the JTR 212. I seriously love the upper-end and midrange on the 4594 with the JTR crossover and I've even heard the $15,000 a pair JBL M2 Studio Reference Monitors next to them. But that is with a fairly large horn on them so I agree the Veritas horns may neuter them but I figure it was worth a shot. Since I already had the 4594 on the shelf, it was an easy trigger to pull for the Veritas horns. 

A bus....ha!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm the absent minded professor, I'm always going to Home Depot to get those. (They're sold in the metric bins, located to the right of all the 'normal' nuts and bolts.)
> 
> They're about $2 for a set of four, the main problem is that the metric bins are a mess and half the time they're sold out.


Home Depot has the studs ! :surprised: 
Well that is very dam good to know . I have a couple sets of CDs that need new ones


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Just bought a set of the BMS 4552s.

And these are indeed from Danley, the email address they sent me is from their chief engineer: Danley Sound | Danley Sounds Labs | Danley Sound Labs, Inc.

While this wasn't intentional, I basically have the same drivers as their flagship now. (IIRC, the BMS 4552 is basically the neo version of the 4550 that's used in the SH-50, and I bought every last Celestion midrange that were available from Loudspeakers Plus. And I bought some of the B&C 12" woofers used in the SH-50 from Carvin's eBay site about a year ago.

TLDR : I've accidentally amassed all the drivers needed for a SH-50


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just bought a set of the BMS 4552s.
> 
> And these are indeed from Danley, the email address they sent me is from their chief engineer: Danley Sound | Danley Sounds Labs | Danley Sound Labs, Inc.
> 
> ...


Nice! i haven't got any the celestion cone mids . I have seen a set that are pretty nice price and look pretty good. 

After a day of listening the 4552s sound really really good. They play down into the 700s very nicely and remain smooth for such a small driver. In fact the lack of a back chamber makes me curious how they play that low without some annoying ringing but they do very well. This one also seems to have 2 sweet spots. Very excellent driver . Although my 120w amp is only giving 30w+- they get nicely loud, I would like an extra 2-3db tho so I think I'll order the 8oms coils. But I totally listen to these mean time for awhile .


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

A friend has a pair of SH50s and a SH96 in his home theater along with 10 18" subs. An impressive system. The Danley's sound good, may be just missing slightly in extreme detail but sound great with everything and have gobs of midbass. 

But have fun trying to build those cabinets. Actually, speaking of that, I'm working with the cabinet maker for Danley outside of Asheville to build my subs. But I sure wouldn't want to try to build the complex SH50 cabinets without the actual plans or CNC files.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

dgage said:


> A friend has a pair of SH50s and a SH96 in his home theater along with 10 18" subs. An impressive system. The Danley's sound good, may be just missing slightly in extreme detail but sound great with everything and have gobs of midbass.
> 
> But have fun trying to build those cabinets. Actually, speaking of that, I'm working with the cabinet maker for Danley outside of Asheville to build my subs. But I sure wouldn't want to try to build the complex SH50 cabinets without the actual plans or CNC files.


Sticking a SH96 in between a pair of SH50s is a bit of a waste, the SH50s create a ridiculously deep and solid center image with just two speakers. I'll bet removing the SH96 would improve the soundstage.

IMHO, the achilles heel of the design is the treble, as you noted. The midrange ports create diffraction. Bill Waslo's Synergy Horns sound smoother in the treble, because he uses smaller midrange taps.

This isn't really a fault in the SH50, if they used smaller midrange taps it would limit the output. (Not a problem for the home, but it would be a problem for the prosound arena.)


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

He uses the SH96 for HT and just the pair of SH50s for music so he gets the best of both worlds and everything sounds great, could be improved slightly but we know how audio is, you can always go crazy for that last 5%. But for HT, we're talking one of the top home theaters in the world.

I started a thread on AVS to talk about pushig Danley to make a HT specific speaker with slightly better components or focus for smaller rooms and Ivan of Danley dropped in some and discussed doing such a speaker but I guess Danley has more than enough work in the pro audio arena. But like you said, some more focused HT development could result in one heck of an unbeatable speaker.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Doesn't look like a miniature version of that would work the same. I mean wavefronts don't get smaller because designs get smaller. 

Maybe a smaller version with a different midbass arrangement would work. 

Look like pretty sick speaker tho. Would love to hear them .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Any way.........
So I threw this driver on a mini horn and stuffed them into the firewall. I decided to use a shallower slope , (24db) at 750hz and it works very nicely. 
The windshield and the padding are working wonderfully well together and this driver really excites me. It's very very good. Anyway thx for help everyone I get the coils ordered.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

dgage said:


> He uses the SH96 for HT and just the pair of SH50s for music so he gets the best of both worlds and everything sounds great, could be improved slightly but we know how audio is, you can always go crazy for that last 5%. But for HT, we're talking one of the top home theaters in the world.
> 
> I started a thread on AVS to talk about pushig Danley to make a HT specific speaker with slightly better components or focus for smaller rooms and Ivan of Danley dropped in some and discussed doing such a speaker but I guess Danley has more than enough work in the pro audio arena. But like you said, some more focused HT development could result in one heck of an unbeatable speaker.


Check out Bill Waslo's Small Syns at diyaudio.

I've heard Unity Horns from Sound Physics Labs, I've heard Unity Horns from Lambda Acoustics, Synergy Horns from Danley Sound Labs and a bazillion DIY designs.

Bill's design is competitive with the real thing, maybe even better, and it costs less than $1000 for a pair. Killer sound for not a lot of money.


----------

